# MPEG2 channels gone as of 2-25



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

For any of you still with old receivers watching HD from the 110/119 satellite (channels in the 70s):

On Wednesday February 25th at 6 a.m. ET, the MPEG2 versions of Showtime, Universal HD and HDNet Movies [Viewer Channels 71, 74 and 78 respectively] will be removed from broadcast.

These channels are already available in their MPEG4 format on other viewer channels. 
Customers will need to have the latest MPEG4 receivers and KAKU dish to receive these broadcasts. 
Since January 8, there have been on-screen crawls on each of the channels telling customers to check their set-up via instructions on viewer channel 77. 
Affected customers should also have received emails from DIRECTV explaining the change.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Showtime HD on Ch 71 can be found on Ch 537

Universal HD on Ch 74 can be found on Ch 259

HDNet Movies on Ch 78 can be found on Ch 552


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Please continue discussion here.....http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153192

Thank you.


----------

